#ubuntu-bd 2012-01-24
<ratanparai> Nice to see 6 users online here but not specking :P
<ashickur-noor> Tanvir:  Bro how are u?
<C-4> Fine ashickur-noor!
#ubuntu-bd 2012-01-27
<Guest5699> hi
<Guest5699> ho
#ubuntu-bd 2013-01-21
<locodir-user> How i can write bangla using bijoy key board in ubuntu
<locodir-user> is there any one to help me ?
#ubuntu-bd 2013-01-27
<bisawajit> test
#ubuntu-bd 2014-01-20
<Ekushey> hello igorkir
#ubuntu-bd 2014-01-21
<Ekushey> !uc
<Nusha> UnLocking Channel
<Ekushey> !lc
<Nusha> Locking Channel
<Ekushey> !uc
<Nusha> UnLocking Channel
<Ekushey> !deop ekushey
#ubuntu-bd 2014-01-24
<codeur> abhra, কেমন আছেন?
<abhra> আমি ভালো।আপনি?
<codeur> এই তো আছি
<codeur> ভাল-মন্দ মিলিয়ে
<abhra> :D
<codeur> :)
<codeur> তারপর। দিনকাল কেমন কাটছে আপনার?
<abhra> মোটামুটি
<codeur> abhra, সুচিত্রা সেন সম্পর্কে আপনার মতামত কী?
<codeur> আমি ব্যাক্তিগতভাবে উনার ব্যাপারে খুবই আগ্রহী
<abhra> উত্তমকুমার, সুচিত্রা সেন - এরা একটা সময় বাঙালীদের অনুপ্রেরণা জুগিয়েছেন
<abhra> :)
<codeur> আর কোন অভিনেতা-অভিনেত্রী সম্পর্কে এমন আগ্রহে পূর্বে জন্মেছে বলে মনে করতে পারছি না
<codeur> সেটা ঠিক আছে
<codeur> কিন্তু সুচিত্রা সেন কে আমার আালাদা মনে হয়
<codeur> বিশেষ করে উনার ব্যাক্তিত্ব
<abhra> আগের কথা জানি না, তবে পরে তো হয়নি
<codeur> হুমম
<codeur> abhra, সুচিত্রা সেনের কী কোন ডায়রী বা আত্মজীবনি প্রকাশ হয়েছে বা হতে যাচ্ছে?
<codeur> abhra, আছেন?
<abhra> খোজ নিয়ে জানাবো
<abhra> তবে সমভবত নেই
<codeur> বা কখনো জানলে জানাবেন :)
<codeur> আমিও তাই ধারণা করছি
<codeur> বা থাকলেও হয়ত অপ্রকাশিত থাকবে
<abhra> উনি নিজে সিদ্ধান্ত নিয়েছিলেন জীবনের শেষ দিন গুলো media/press থেকে আলাদা থাকার। 
<codeur> হ্যাঁ সেটা জানতে পেরেছি
<abhra> ওনার শেষদিকের কোন ছবিও পাওয়া যায় না
<codeur> উনার সম্পর্কে অনেক পড়েছি
<abhra> শেষ ছবি হচ্ছে voter id card তৈরীকরার সময়
<codeur> শুনেছি
<codeur> কিন্তু সেটা তো পাবলিকালি প্রকাশ পায়নি, তাইনা?
<abhra> না আনন্দবাজারে ছেপেছিলো।খুব রেগে গেছিলেন।
<codeur> সুচিত্রা সেন সম্পর্কে আমার ছোট্ট অনুভূতিটুকু লিখেছিলাম http://rezbd.wordpress.com/2014/01/24/%e0%a6%b8%e0%a7%81%e0%a6%9a%e0%a6%bf%e0%a6%a4%e0%a7%8d%e0%a6%b0%e0%a6%be-%e0%a6%b8%e0%a7%87%e0%a6%a8/
<InfoAngel> Title: "সুচিত্রা সেন | অব্যক্ত দিনলিপি" - http://tinyurl.com/keo2h3s
#ubuntu-bd 2014-01-25
<codeur> abhra, শুভ সন্ধ্যা
<abhra> codeur, শুভ সন্ধ্যা
<codeur> abhra, আপনি উবুন্টু বাংলাদেশের ফেসবুক পেজে আছেন কি?
<abhra> না
<codeur> জয়েন করতে পারেন https://www.facebook.com/groups/ubuntubd/
<InfoAngel> Title: "Facebook" - http://tinyurl.com/poz6n8c
<codeur> if you are interested
<abhra> ধন্যবাদ InfoAngel & codeur 
<codeur> abhra, InfoAngel একটা বট কিন্তু :P
<abhra> oh! :P
<codeur> তা জয়েন করেছেন কী?
<abhra> বট বলে কি মানুষ নয় নাকি!
<codeur> কি*
<codeur> hahahaha
<codeur> বট কে মানুষ বলে গালি দিয়ে লজ্জা দিবেন না! ;)
<abhra> :D
<codeur> abhra, গ্রুপে জয়েন করলে জানাবেন
<abhra> জানাবো।এখানেই জানাবো
<codeur> ঠিক আছে
<codeur> !ping
<lubotu2> pong!
<codeur> !stats
<codeur> !ping
<lubotu2> pong!
#ubuntu-bd 2014-01-26
<codeur> !ping
<lubotu2> pong!
#ubuntu-bd 2017-01-23
<walrider> pavlushka: bhai asen  ??
<pavlushka> hey, kemon asen walrider :)
<pavlushka> walrider: u-la-la ke rest e rakhsi ;)
<walrider> pavlushka: valo bhai apni  ? akta jinish jante chai bhai 
<pavlushka> walrider: sure , ask please
 * pavlushka creating a math compilation of lubuntu
<walrider> pavlushka:  ami debian install dibo then debian e xfce desktop environment use korbo the question is i found a lot of iso  bujhtesi na konta will be ok for me requesting assistance  
<pavlushka> walrider: https://www.debian.org/releases/stable/
<walrider> jassie  ?
<pavlushka> debian jessie which comprised of 3 DVDs
<walrider> damn 
<walrider> 3 dvd 
<pavlushka> walrider: seems like you didn't have to install anything but the xfce dm, you can try mate or lxde dm also on top of that or you can have more than one and can choose which dm to load when you login :)
<pavlushka> *do not have to install
<walrider> ha i tried that 
<pavlushka> walrider: so what you decided? 
<walrider> mirror.dhakacom.com site e iso ase aktu ber kore den i kindle
<walrider> i dnt wanna waste time on downloading from internet at low speed instead downloading from dhakacom  
<pavlushka> walrider: http://mirror.amberit.com.bd/debian-cd/8.7.1/amd64/iso-dvd/
<walrider> bhai 32bit den :/ old lappe 
<pavlushka> walrider: have enough disk space?
<walrider> 40 GB
<pavlushka> walrider: http://mirror.amberit.com.bd/debian-cd/8.7.1/i386/iso-dvd/
<walrider> 3 ta iso ase kamne ki 
<pavlushka> walrider: 3 discs, 1st 2nd 3rd
<walrider> bishal file sistem 
<pavlushka> walrider: wait a minute, let me try it on VM, about some minutes :)
<pavlushka> walrider: unlike the live cd/dvd, the basic DVD just starts to install, it has no live env as it seems
<walrider> hmm
<pavlushka> like alternate Ubuntu ISOs
<pavlushka> walrider: emni emni 3 ta disc, gushti shuddo install hochche
<walrider> :# 
<pavlushka> nano hano tano
<pavlushka> 32%
<walrider> xubuntu trusti amd64 download disi 
<pavlushka> walrider: ok, good luck on that, someday (y)
#ubuntu-bd 2017-01-24
<walrider> ping
<pavlushka> welcome zaki :)
<pavlushka> brb
<zaki> hi pavlushka
<walrider> u-la-la, ay bha ay ay ay 
<u-la-la> walrider: What?
<walrider> -_- 
<zaki> hi walrider
<zaki> how are u?
<walrider> salam nen zaki bhai kamon asen bhai :D 
<zaki> I'm oky. :) you?
<walrider> amd64 xubuntu trusty tahr ato smoothly choltase vanga laptop e im a bit confused 
<walrider> valo asi bhai apnader doay :) 
<zaki> good.
<walrider> baire theke ashlam aktu fresh hoye ashi bhai brb
<zaki> :)
<walrider> brb
<walrider> !brb
<walrider>  /join #gamers
<walrider> abar hash mismatch :|
<walrider> damn 
<pavlushka> back :p
<pavlushka> zaki: ping
<zaki> pavlushka: pong
<zaki> how are you?
<pavlushka> I am cool, you?
<zaki> fine
<zaki> had dinner?
<pavlushka> u-la-la: back
<u-la-la> front
<pavlushka> zaki: yep
<pavlushka> zaki: ping again
<zaki> pavlushka: ping
<zaki> I'm back
#ubuntu-bd 2017-01-25
<pavlushka-> u-la-la coffee on
 * u-la-la puts the kettle on
<u-la-la> Coffee's ready for pavlushka-!
#ubuntu-bd 2017-01-26
-ChanServ:#ubuntu-bd- pavlushka set flags -V on Rezwan
-ChanServ:#ubuntu-bd- pavlushka set flags -v on Rezwan
-ChanServ:#ubuntu-bd- pavlushka set flags -Vv on Kilos
-ChanServ:#ubuntu-bd- pavlushka set flags +v on Kilos
-ChanServ:#ubuntu-bd- pavlushka set flags -V on belkinsa
-ChanServ:#ubuntu-bd- pavlushka set flags +Aiotv on *!*@ubuntu/member/*
#ubuntu-bd 2017-01-27
<pavlushka> u-la-la: coffee on
 * u-la-la puts the kettle on
<u-la-la> Coffee's ready for pavlushka!
<pavlushka> ty u-la-la 
<pavlushka> u-la-la: ty
<u-la-la> You are welcome my friend
<pavlushka> Welcome NaSb , lol
<NaSb> Hello Pavlushka
<pavlushka> u-la-la: coffee on
 * u-la-la puts the kettle on
<NaSb> u-la-la coffee plesase
<u-la-la> NaSb: *blink*
<NaSb> ddg hello world
<NaSb> u-la-la ddg hello world
<u-la-la> NaSb: "Hello, World!" program A "Hello, World!" program is a computer program that outputs or displays "Hello, World!" :: Hello World: The Motown Solo Collection A 71-track triple disc box set commemorating Michael Jackson's early years with Motown Records. :: Hello World The sixth studio album by Japanese pop rock band, Scandal.
<u-la-la> Coffee's ready for pavlushka!
<pavlushka> u-la-la: ty
<u-la-la> You are welcome my friend
<NaSb> u-la-la কফি বানাতে এতো সময় লাগে? -_-
<u-la-la> NaSb: *blink*
<pavlushka> congrats NaSb , lol
<pavlushka> brb
<NaSb> Thank you so much ^_^ 
<NaSb> zaki ভাই কেমন আছেন?
<zaki> NaSb: hi. i'm fine
<zaki> hi pavlushka and Nahiyan
<zaki> NaSb: how are u doing?
<Nahiyan> hallo
<NaSb> zaki আমি ক্লাসে -_-
<zaki> NaSb: evening shift?
<NaSb> নাহ্ ক্লাস নিচ্ছিলাম এখন শেষ :)
<zaki> oh. :D
<zaki> আমি ৯ টা ৩০ পর্যন্ত ক্লাস করি  :|
<Nahiyan> zaki is a student?
<Nahiyan> teacher*
<pavlushka> Nahiyan: he is a student
<Nahiyan> oh
<zaki> hi pavlushka
<pavlushka> hellp zaki :)
<pavlushka> *hello
<zaki> i was in city bus, when u called
<pavlushka> zaki: aha
<zaki> good night all
<walrider> u-la-la, aee 
<u-la-la> walrider: Huh?
<pavlushka> walrider: welcome amigo
<pavlushka> walrider: এত রাইতে হুদা কামে?
<walrider> hoe windows amare seka diese tai aisha porlam xD
<pavlushka> XD
<walrider> steam downlaod kortasi 
<pavlushka> কিসে?
<walrider> ubuntu te 
<pavlushka> আমার কাসে steamos আছে, হে হে হে
<pavlushka> *কাছে
<walrider> steampowered.com e akta app ase nam clickteam fusion 
<walrider> 100$
<walrider> oida kinsi 
<pavlushka> wow
<walrider> game banamu 
<walrider> bhae 
<pavlushka> বা বা
<walrider> linux os e supported 
<pavlushka> !!
<pavlushka> walrider: tried gnome-boxes?
<pavlushka> !info gnome-boxes
<walrider> nah beshi heave 
<lubotu2> gnome-boxes (source: gnome-boxes): Simple GNOME app to access remote or virtual systems. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.18.1-1.1 (xenial), package size 848 kB, installed size 5202 kB (Only available for amd64; i386)
<walrider> 5mb ?????
<walrider> ??????????
<walrider> eda ki os naki ?
<walrider> :o 
<pavlushka> walrider: Its a VM, you dont have to configure anything, just your /home needs a bit spacy
<walrider> ok ;}
<pavlushka> walrider: you just have to select an iso file, it will launch that livecd and you can install the system on VM
<walrider> app store e ase eta  ?
<pavlushka> walrider: just do a "sudo apt install gnome-boxes"
<walrider> filezilla config kora lagbe 
<pavlushka> walrider: why?
<walrider> lage 
<pavlushka> ph
<pavlushka> oh
<walrider> cool app gnome-boxes
<walrider> cool 
<walrider> liekd it
<walrider> liked 
<pavlushka> :)
<walrider> iso ase kisu test korbo 
<pavlushka> cool
#ubuntu-bd 2017-01-28
<zaki> hi pavlushka
<zaki> wb Tuhin
<Tuhin> hello
<zaki> how are you?
<Tuhin> were u writing about 741 IC couple weeks ago?
<Tuhin> i was sick
<zaki> yep
<zaki> :3
<Tuhin> ur subject is electroics?
<zaki> cse
<zaki> :|
<Tuhin> ah good
<Tuhin> so what were u doing with 741 IC?
<zaki> that was for electronics lab class
<Tuhin> what u made with it
<zaki> nothing. just to learn about it
<Tuhin> ohok
<Tuhin> what u learned
<zaki> he he
<Tuhin> any other IC u used?
<zaki> i just followed this. :p 
<zaki> http://www.electroschematics.com/252/741-datasheet-specifications/
<zaki> + some from books
<zaki> u know about this?
<Tuhin> yes
<zaki> we will, from next class may be
<Tuhin> made a circuit with that IC years ago
<zaki> for what?
<Tuhin> used the Op amp to make a Low-Pass audio circuit
<zaki> wow
<Tuhin> to use it with a STK4141 IC based audio amp that i made years ago
<Tuhin> to the setup as Subwoofer Amplifier
<Tuhin> whole House was shaking
<zaki> can't think :p
<zaki> i just tried some in Breadboard :3 in class
<Tuhin> thats great
<Tuhin> which univ?
<zaki> he he
<zaki> http://www.portcity.edu.bd/
<zaki> port city. :D as it is in port city
<Tuhin> good lab facilities i guess
<zaki> yep. :) how do u guess this much? :p
<Tuhin> coz u r in CSE and ur Univ teaches u about electronics also in practical @ lab
<Tuhin> many Univ in dhaka dont have enough computers in their labs to teach CSE...
<zaki> ohhh :D
<zaki> eee dprtmnt arranged science fair in next month. and roborace is main attraction.
<zaki> it will be fun i think
<Tuhin> hm
<Tuhin> robots will take all jobs and humans will be jobless, so better learn to make ur replacements...and to repair them
<pavlushka> Hello everuyy one :)
<zaki> aha
<Tuhin> Hi
<pavlushka> *averyone
<zaki> hi pavlushka
<zaki> :)
<pavlushka> hi zaki Tuhin 
<zaki> Tuhin: so u working on sound all the time?
<Tuhin> no, just my hobby
<zaki> oky. nice
<zaki> i like listen to sound. :D 
<zaki> pavlushka: had dinner?
<pavlushka> yep
<Tuhin> what u used as Power supply @ lab?
<zaki> DC power supply?
<Tuhin> was like a adapter or a CD ROm shaped big PSU
<zaki> http://www.rigoloscilloscope.com.au/wholesale/PS3005D-Variable-30V-5A-DC-Power-Supply-Lab-Grade-1mA-112.html
<zaki> like this
<Tuhin> ok
<zaki> and there are others.
<zaki> and nice Oscilloscopes
<Tuhin> ok
<zaki> why?
<Tuhin> just to knwo waht kind of other lab equipment BD univs have
<zaki> oh, how is it? :D 
<Tuhin> good
<zaki> oky. will talk later :)
<zaki> good night for now. 
<zaki> good night pavlushka
<zaki> ta ta
#ubuntu-bd 2017-01-29
<pavlushka> Hey zaki , welcome
<zaki> hi pavlushka
<zaki> :)
<pavlushka> u-la-la: entertain lubotu2 
 * u-la-la pours coffee on lubotu2 and runs for his life
<zaki> he he
<zaki> u-la-la: entertain pavlushka
 * u-la-la pours coffee on pavlushka and runs for his life
<zaki> :P
<pavlushka> grrr
<zaki> pavlushka: what is the benefit of being voiced?
<pavlushka> zaki: nothing much, but you can set some filters on only voiced people, so it helps applying filters sometime and just to show respect otherwise
<zaki> hmm
<zaki> brb
<zaki> i'm back
<pavlushka> wc b zaki 
<zaki> pavlushka: i'm trying gns3 in kubuntu
<zaki> https://www.gns3.com/
<zaki> to learn about juniper :3 
<pavlushka> zaki: been able to setup gns3 successfully?
<zaki> installation just complited. 
<zaki> downloaded a virtual box vms of juniper olive 
<zaki> JuneOS Olive 12.1R1.9
<zaki> *
<pavlushka> !info gnome-boxes | zaki 
<lubotu2> zaki: gnome-boxes (source: gnome-boxes): Simple GNOME app to access remote or virtual systems. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.18.1-1.1 (xenial), package size 848 kB, installed size 5202 kB (Only available for amd64; i386)
<zaki> so i can access virtual system with this?
<pavlushka> zaki: almost like 2 click setting up a VM 
<pavlushka> 2 clicks
<zaki> i use Remmina for access remote desktop
<zaki> Its primary functions are as a virtual machine manager, remote desktop client (over VNC), and remote filesystem browser,
<zaki> oky
<zaki> pavlushka: https://www.lifewire.com/guide-to-gnome-boxes-2202073 :)
<zaki> good night pavlushka
<zaki> :)
#ubuntu-bd 2019-01-25
<RemonShai> hey... srsupto ! 
<pavlushka> Hey RemonShai 
<RemonShai>  pavlushka ভাই, কেমন আছেন ?
<pavlushka> RemonShai: জি ভাই, ভাল আছি, বেশ ভাল
<RemonShai> এখানে বেশ কিছু নতুন মুখ দেখতেছি, এগুলো কি মানুষ নাকি bot ?
#ubuntu-bd 2019-01-26
<pavlushka> zaki: o/
<zaki> hey pavlushka 
<zaki> passport done?
<pavlushka> ha ha ha , no
<pavlushka> night night
#ubuntu-bd 2019-01-27
<antuacharjee> Hello
#ubuntu-bd 2020-01-20
<pavlushka> zaki: hey o/
<zaki> hey pavlushka 
<u-la-la> zaki: 2020-01-20 - 08:15:20UTC <pavlushka> tell zaki hi
<pavlushka> zaki: ha ha, I was just testing u-la-la 
<pavlushka> zaki: 1st u-la-la had iterum source, then jenny and now sopel source
<zaki> pavlushka, testing for what ?
<pavlushka> zaki: talking about irc bot sourcecodes
<zaki> pavlushka, https://github.com/sopel-irc
<u-la-la> [ Sopel · GitHub ] - github.com
<zaki> this one?
<pavlushka> zaki: So in sopel sourcecode (python3), the old modules were not working
<pavlushka> zaki: yes
<pavlushka> zaki: but finally I managed to restore the bot's most functionalities
<zaki> pavlushka, cool
<pavlushka> I meant that I was able to make most of the modules work
<pavlushka> .seen zaki
<u-la-la> pavlushka: I last saw zaki in here 1 minute, 13 seconds ago, saying: pavlushka, cool
<zaki> .seen pavlushka 
<u-la-la> zaki: I last saw pavlushka in here 1 minute, 12 seconds ago, saying: .seen zaki
<zaki> u-la-la, help
<u-la-la> zaki: Hi, I'm a bot. Say .commands to me in private for a list of my commands, or see https://sopel.chat for more general details. My owner is pavlushka.
<pavlushka> zaki: type ".help"
<pavlushka> .help
<u-la-la> I've posted a list of my commands at https://clbin.com/jJ6Xb - You can see more info about any of these commands by doing .help <command> (e.g. .help time)
<zaki> .help time
<u-la-la> zaki: The documentation for this command is too long; I'm sending it to you in a private message.
<pavlushka> zaki: u-la-la takes commands preceded by a dot immediate before the command
<pavlushka> zaki: with relevant arguments in some cases
<zaki> .time
<u-la-la> 2020-01-20 - 18:55:30UTC
<zaki> ah
<pavlushka> .temp 10c
<u-la-la> pavlushka: 10.00°C = 50.00°F = 283.15K
<zaki> pavlushka, can you changed it to GMT ? :D 
<zaki> change*
<zaki> .me
<pavlushka> .temp Asia/DHaka
<u-la-la> pavlushka: That's not a valid temperature.
<pavlushka> .time Asia/DHaka
<u-la-la> 2020-01-21 - 00:58:52+06
<pavlushka> zaki: see
<zaki> .8
<u-la-la> Ask again later
<zaki> .8
<u-la-la> Reply hazy try again
<zaki> .8
<u-la-la> Yes definitely
<zaki> .9
<zaki> .8
<u-la-la> Signs point to yes
<zaki> .8
<u-la-la> Most likely
<zaki> .birthdays
<pavlushka> .bdays
<u-la-la> Gordian III, Alp Arslan, Elizabeth of Bohemia, Ashikaga Yoshimasa, John George, Sebastian Münster, Sebastian Franck, Sebastian de Aparicio, Rafael Bombelli, Sebastian of Portugal (d. 1578), Heribert Rosweyde, Simon Marius, Johann Hermann Schein, Giovanni Vincenzo Gravina, Joseph-Hector Fiocco, Jean-Jacques Barthélemy,
<u-la-la> Charles III of Spain (d. 1788), Richard Henry Lee, Carl Linnaeus the Younger, Sir Albemarle Bertie, Jérôme-Joseph de Momigny, André-Marie Ampère, Joseph Hormayr, Friedrich Dotzauer, Anson Jones, Eugène Sue, Thomas Meik, David Wilmot, George D. Robinson, Ernest Chausson, Harriot Stanton Blatch, Yvette Guilbert, Guillaume Lekeu,
<u-la-la> Johannes V. Jensen, Steve Bloomer, Josef Hofmann, Finlay Currie, Ruth St. Denis, Walter W. Bacon, Johnny Torrio, Enoch L. Johnson, Forrest Wilson, Lead Belly, Allan Haines Loughead, Mischa Elman, Georg Åberg, Harold Gray, Walter Piston, Gábor Szegő, George Burns, U Razak, Clarice Cliff, Kenjiro Takayanagi,
<u-la-la> Dorothy Annan, Colin Clive, Leon Ames, Kevin Barry, Aristotle Onassis, Paula Wessely, Fleur Cowles, Gōgen Yamaguchi, Joy Adamson, W. Cleon Skousen, Ghulam Ishaq Khan, Juan García Esquivel, Nevin Scrimshaw, Federico Fellini, DeForest Kelley, Thorleif Schjelderup, Telmo Zarra, Ray Anthony, Don Mankiewicz, Slim Whitman,
<zaki> .ddays
<u-la-la> Yvonne Loriod, Jamiluddin Aali, Ernesto Cardenal, Patricia Neal, David Tudor, Qurratulain Hyder, Antonio de Almeida, Arte Johnson, Masaharu Kawakatsu, Fireball Roberts, Buzz Aldrin, David Lee, Hachidai Nakamura, Lou Fontinato, Hennie Aucamp, Tom Baker, Dorothy Provine, Derek Dougan, Paul Coverdell,
<u-la-la> Chandra Wickramasinghe, Carol Heiss, Krishnam Raju, Mandé Sidibé, Linda Moulton Howe, José Luis Garci, Farhad Mehrad, Christopher Martin-Jenkins, Eric Stewart, David Lynch, Vladimír Merta, Cyrille Guimard, Nancy Kress, Natan Sharansky, Göran Persson, Daniel Benzali, William Mgimwa, Mahamane Ousmane, Iván Fischer,
<u-la-la> Nikos Sideris, Paul Stanley, John Witherow, Jeffrey Epstein, Alison Seabeck, McKeeva Bush, Maria Larsson, Bill Maher, John Naber, Andy Sheppard, Lorenzo Lamas, Tami Hoag, R. A. Salvatore, Apa Sherpa, Scott Thunes, Will Wright, James Denton, Mark Ryden, Ozzie Guillén, Ron Harper, Jack Lewis, Kazushige Nojima,
<u-la-la> Al-Shafi‘i, Theophilos, Louis the Younger, Li Jitao, Zhao Guangfeng, Heonae, Wulfstan, Henry, Shi Zong, Frederick VI, Theobald V, John Maunsell, John de Bohun, Robert, John II, Myles Coverdale, Rudolf II, Isaac Ambrose, Anne of Austria, Humphrey Hody, François de la Chaise, John Hervey, Charles Yorke,
<u-la-la> Aquilino Pimentel III, Fareed Zakaria, Colin Calderwood, Sophie, Warren Joyce, John Michael Montgomery, Anton Weissenbacher, Rainn Wilson, Stacey Dash, Kellyanne Conway, Nick Anderson, Junior Murray, Patrick K. Kroupa, Nicky Wire, Edwin McCain, Skeet Ulrich, Derrick Green, Gary Barlow, Ger McDonnell, Jung Woong-in,
<u-la-la> David Garrick, Benjamin Chew, Charles IV, John Soane, Jørgen Jørgensen, Minh Mạng, Christian VIII, Adam Oehlenschläger, Ōnomatsu Midorinosuke, Basil Moreau, Jean-François Millet, Kalākaua, John Ruskin, Zénobe Gramme, Agnes Mary Clerke, John Ordronaux, José Guadalupe Posada, Arthur Guinness, Georg Lurich,
<u-la-la> Questlove, Wakanohana Masaru, Nikki Haley, Stephen Crabb, Queen Mathilde of Belgium, David Dei, Norberto Fontana, Zac Goldsmith, Kirsty Gallacher, Michael Myers, Gretha Smit, Paul Adams, Salvatore Aronica, Sonja Kesselschläger, Allan Søgaard, Choo Ja-hyun, Will Young, Karl Anderson, Philippe Cousteau, Philippe Gagnon,
<u-la-la> Mary Watson Whitney, Henry "Ivo" Crapp, George V of the United Kingdom (b. 1865), Omar Bundy, James McKeen Cattell, Josh Gibson, Andrew Volstead, Warren Bardsley, Fred Root, Robert P. T. Coffin, Robinson Jeffers, Alan Freed, Broncho Billy Anderson, Minanogawa Tōzō, Lorenz Böhler, Amílcar Cabral, Dimitrios Kiousopoulos,
<u-la-la> Kim Jeong-hoon, Petra Rampre, Matthew Tuck, Freddy Guzmán, Owen Hargreaves, Jason Richardson, Ruchi Sanghvi, Fredrik Strømstad, Geovany Soto, Mari Yaguchi, Malek Jaziri, Marina Inoue, Tanel Sokk, Janin Lindenberg, Marco Simoncelli, Uwa Elderson Echiéjilé, Jeffrén Suárez, Nick Foles, Washington Santana da Silva,
<u-la-la> William Roberts, Garrincha, Johnny Weissmuller, Khan Abdul Ghaffar Khan, Dora Stratou, Alamgir Kabir, Barbara Stanwyck, Audrey Hepburn, Matt Busby, Jaramogi Oginga Odinga, Gerry Mulligan, Carrie Hamilton, Al Hirschfeld, Nedra Volz, Alan Brown, T. Nadaraja, Per Borten, Jan Nowak-Jeziorański, Miriam Rothschild,
<u-la-la> Jared Waerea-Hargreaves, Ray Thompson, Ciara Hanna, Polona Hercog, Jolyon Palmer, Jorge Zárate, Lorenzo Crisetig, Denis Mukhametdinov, Joey Badass
<u-la-la> Dave Lepard, Stéphanos II Ghattas, Etta James, John Levy, Ioannis Kefalogiannis, Alejandro Rodriguez, Pavlos Matesis, Toyo Shibata, Claudio Abbado, Otis G. Pike, Jonas Trinkūnas, Edgar Froese, Mykolas Burokevičius, Edmonde Charles-Roux, Paul Bocuse, Naomi Parker Fraley
<zaki> .ddays
<u-la-la> Al-Shafi‘i, Theophilos, Louis the Younger, Li Jitao, Zhao Guangfeng, Heonae, Wulfstan, Henry, Shi Zong, Frederick VI, Theobald V, John Maunsell, John de Bohun, Robert, John II, Myles Coverdale, Rudolf II, Isaac Ambrose, Anne of Austria, Humphrey Hody, François de la Chaise, John Hervey, Charles Yorke,
<u-la-la> David Garrick, Benjamin Chew, Charles IV, John Soane, Jørgen Jørgensen, Minh Mạng, Christian VIII, Adam Oehlenschläger, Ōnomatsu Midorinosuke, Basil Moreau, Jean-François Millet, Kalākaua, John Ruskin, Zénobe Gramme, Agnes Mary Clerke, John Ordronaux, José Guadalupe Posada, Arthur Guinness, Georg Lurich,
<u-la-la> Mary Watson Whitney, Henry "Ivo" Crapp, George V of the United Kingdom (b. 1865), Omar Bundy, James McKeen Cattell, Josh Gibson, Andrew Volstead, Warren Bardsley, Fred Root, Robert P. T. Coffin, Robinson Jeffers, Alan Freed, Broncho Billy Anderson, Minanogawa Tōzō, Lorenz Böhler, Amílcar Cabral, Dimitrios Kiousopoulos,
<u-la-la> William Roberts, Garrincha, Johnny Weissmuller, Khan Abdul Ghaffar Khan, Dora Stratou, Alamgir Kabir, Barbara Stanwyck, Audrey Hepburn, Matt Busby, Jaramogi Oginga Odinga, Gerry Mulligan, Carrie Hamilton, Al Hirschfeld, Nedra Volz, Alan Brown, T. Nadaraja, Per Borten, Jan Nowak-Jeziorański, Miriam Rothschild,
<u-la-la> Dave Lepard, Stéphanos II Ghattas, Etta James, John Levy, Ioannis Kefalogiannis, Alejandro Rodriguez, Pavlos Matesis, Toyo Shibata, Claudio Abbado, Otis G. Pike, Jonas Trinkūnas, Edgar Froese, Mykolas Burokevičius, Edmonde Charles-Roux, Paul Bocuse, Naomi Parker Fraley
<zaki> ok
<pavlushka> zaki: no, it is all going to the irc log
<zaki> .d
<u-la-la> zaki: No dice to roll.
<zaki> pavlushka, irc log is blank  all year :P 
<pavlushka> zaki: you can always play with it in your playground :)
<zaki> .crazy
<u-la-la> ⊙_ʘ
<zaki> .unflip
<u-la-la> ┬┬ ﻿ノ( ゜-゜ノ)
<zaki> .xkcd car
<u-la-la> Could not find any comics for that query.
<zaki> .xkcd apache
<u-la-la> Could not find any comics for that query.
<zaki> .uptime
<u-la-la> I've been sitting here for 10:50:58 and I keep going!
<zaki> .slap
 * u-la-la pwns zaki 
<zaki> .slap Researcher- 
 * u-la-la kicks Researcher- 
<pavlushka> zaki: you tried gns3?
<zaki> pavlushka, yes
<pavlushka> zaki: can you configure mikrotik there?
<zaki> installed on my PC
<pavlushka> zaki: can you configure mikrotik router in gns3?
<zaki> pavlushka, yes, I installed once 
<pavlushka> cool
<zaki> pavlushka, you can also use winbox to control while your mikrotik is inside gns3 
<pavlushka> zaki: it is 9c here, I am freezing, and yes but no I failed to do that on GNU/Linux by launching winbox using wine, works only for real network (winbox)
<pavlushka> on GNU/linux
<zaki> pavlushka, much colder then here. 16c here now 
<zaki> pavlushka, which terminal you used with gns3 
<pavlushka> zaki: xfce
<zaki> pavlushka, I modified konsole for cli 
<pavlushka> zaki: of course, you are a kde person
<zaki> pavlushka, nah I didn't mean that 
<zaki> I'm on default ubuntu now 
<pavlushka> zaki: your desktop is kde, right?
<zaki> but I use konsole for only gns3 
<zaki> gnome
<pavlushka> zaki: what is the perk?
<pavlushka> of using konsole with gns3?
<zaki> pavlushka, multiple tab switching 
<pavlushka> zaki: xfce has that
<pavlushka> for gns3
<pavlushka> or on gns3
<zaki> I was looking for SuperPutty alternative for long time 
<pavlushka> and?
<zaki> and konsole was the solution :p 
<zaki> .btc
<pavlushka> aha
<u-la-la> BTC $8669.32 (0.03%)⬆ (Last Updated: 29 seconds ago)
<pavlushka> .cur 100 BDT
<u-la-la> pavlushka: Sorry, I didn't understand the input.
<pavlushka> .cur BDT 100
<u-la-la> pavlushka: Sorry, I didn't understand the input.
<pavlushka> .cur 100 bdt
<u-la-la> pavlushka: Sorry, I didn't understand the input.
<pavlushka> .cur bdt 100
<u-la-la> pavlushka: Sorry, I didn't understand the input.
<pavlushka> .cur taka 100
<u-la-la> pavlushka: Sorry, I didn't understand the input.
<pavlushka> .cur 100 taka
<u-la-la> ...
<zaki> .cur 10 usd
<u-la-la> zaki: Sorry, I didn't understand the input.
<zaki> .cur 10 $
<u-la-la> zaki: Sorry, I didn't understand the input.
<pavlushka> .cur 100 usd in bdt
<u-la-la> pavlushka: 100.0 USD is 8494.05 BDT
<zaki> .bdt
<pavlushka> zaki: no command with that name
<pavlushka> zaki: good night
<zaki> goodnight 
#ubuntu-bd 2020-01-21
-ChanServ:#ubuntu-bd- pavlushka added ns22!*@* to the AKICK list, expires in 1 day, 0:00:00.
-ChanServ:#ubuntu-bd- pavlushka removed ns22!*@* from the AKICK list.
-ChanServ:#ubuntu-bd- pavlushka added *!ns22@fedora/rhct to the AKICK list, expires in 1 day, 0:00:00.
#ubuntu-bd 2020-01-22
<zaki> pavlushka, have you tried testdisk for hdd recovery ? 
<pavlushka> zaki: yes but with not much success
<zaki> ah 
<pavlushka> zaki: maybe you could
<zaki> I'm creating an image file from 1tb hdd for recovery 
<zaki> a friend accidentally formatted it to ext while installing ubuntu 
<zaki> creating image clone using ddrescue
<zaki> will try recovery process on this image file 
<zaki> .weather Panchagarh
<zaki> .weather chittagong
<zaki> pavlushka, formatted whole disk to ext4
<pavlushka> zaki: lets see
<zaki> yes
<pavlushka> zaki: and the weather function is not configured yet for the bot
<zaki> oh
#ubuntu-bd 2020-01-25
<zaki> pavlushka, successfully recovered all partition with all data
<pavlushka> zaki: yay
